# Help - need to identify a book..



## Tirian (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi PB community,

Long time, no post. Greetings in the name of Christ our saviour.

About 10 years ago I bought a book which had a summary of reformed doctrines, one doctrine to a page in easy to read format. I would dearly love you to help me remember the title of the book.

Much love in Christ,
Matt


----------



## Jake (Aug 19, 2012)

My best guess is that it is Concise Theology by J. I. Packer:

Amazon.com: Concise Theology: A Guide to Historic Christian Beliefs (9780842339605): J. I. Packer: Books


----------



## Federbock (Aug 19, 2012)

*Sv: Help - need to identify a book..*

Having the version in Swedish I would also say it is Packers Concise Theology

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Myshkin (Aug 19, 2012)

Perhaps this one?

Amazon.com: Essential Truths of the Christian Faith (0031809020012): R. C. Sproul: Books


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 19, 2012)

Amazon.com: A Summary of Christian Doctrine (9780851510552): Louis Berkhof: Books


----------



## Tirian (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi guys,

It was Packers Concise Theology that I had in mind. Thank you very much to all of you for the quick response!

Cheers,
Matt


----------

